# Timestamp richtig formatieren



## Guest (17. Jan 2008)

Wie ich mit JSP einen Timestamp richtig formatieren?
Mein Timestamp sieht so aus: 2008-01-16 18:07:36

DANKE


----------



## Ullenboom (17. Jan 2008)

Aus dem Timestamp ist eine Unterklasse von java.util.Date, und da kann man dann SimpleDateFormat verwenden: http://www.java2s.com/Tutorial/Java/0040__Data-Type/SimpleDateFormat.htm

 Christian


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

Hallo Herr Ullenboom,

ich habe ein paar Threads weiter unten eine Frage zu Axis2 und Rampart. Ich habe auf ihr Homepage gelesen, dass sie sich damit auskennen (sogar Seminare anbieten). Hätten sie vielleicht einen Tipp für mich zu dem Thema.


----------



## byte (17. Jan 2008)

```
<fmt:formatDate value="${date}" type="both" pattern="dd.MM.yyyy" />
```

Pattern siehe SimpleDateFormat.


----------



## Gast (17. Jan 2008)

Leider kann ich das "SimpleDateFormat" nicht in einer JSP Seiten nutzen, muss ich dafür extra ein Servlet anlegen ?


----------



## Guest (17. Jan 2008)

So könntest du es nutzen. 


```
<%@ page import="java.util.*" %>
<%@ page import="java.text.*" %>

<%
// Nr.1
Date date1 = new Date();
SimpleDateFormat sdf1 = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm dd.MM.yyyy");
String result1 = sdf1.format(date1);
out.println(result1);
		
// oder Nr.2
String date2 = "2008-01-16 18:07:36";
SimpleDateFormat sdf2 = new SimpleDateFormat("yyyy-MM-dd HH:mm:ss");
Date tempDate = sdf2.parse(date2);
sdf2 = new SimpleDateFormat("HH:mm dd.MM.yyyy");
String result2 = sdf.format(tempDate);
out.println(result2 );
%>
```


----------



## Gast (18. Jan 2008)

Danke, hat geklappt


----------

